# UTPNCM Candidate



## devilins (5 Aug 2006)

I am currently a Sgt in the Engineers and I am applying to go to RMC under the UTPNCM program for a degree in Psychology.  I don't really want a degree in psychology, but I was informed as long as I get in, I can change that during my first year. I've been informed that all arts degrees in RMC have the same first year and this should not be a problem.  The trades I have chosen are ANAV, AEC, and LOG O.  I have a few questions though:

1.  Do I have to do IAP/BOTC as I have completed my Engineers Section Commanders Course and I am a Sgt?
2.  Do I have to wear a stupid cornflake, the officer version of my hatbadge or my new trade badge?
3.  If I get accepted for ANAV or AEC will they only subsidise me for 3 years to get a BMAS instead of a BBA like I want due to the year of Occupational Training? 
4.  Anyone know what the training is like for the two above mentioned courses?

Okay that is all I can think of at the moment.  I'm sure I will have more to ask on this pretty vague subject.


----------



## Kid_X (5 Aug 2006)

Well, all I can tell you is that I've been accepted as AEC through ROTP, and they are subsidizing my 4 years at Ottawa U before I start training in Cornwall.  I don't know if I have to do anything in the summers of year 3 or 4 yet though.  I'll get back to you if I learn anything else, hope this helped even just a little  :-[.


----------



## FredDaHead (5 Aug 2006)

As far as I know, you'll wear your new cap badge. For IAP/BOTP, don't hold your breath; I had an ex-WO on my course this summer.

Sorry I can't help you further.


----------



## kincanucks (5 Aug 2006)

devilins said:
			
		

> I am currently a Sgt in the Engineers and I am applying to go to RMC under the UTPNCM program for a degree in Psychology.  I don't really want a degree in psychology, but I was informed as long as I get in, I can change that during my first year. I've been informed that all arts degrees in RMC have the same first year and this should not be a problem.  The trades I have chosen are ANAV, AEC, and LOG O.  I have a few questions though:
> 
> 1.  Do I have to do IAP/BOTC as I have completed my Engineers Section Commanders Course and I am a Sgt?
> 2.  Do I have to wear a stupid cornflake, the officer version of my hatbadge or my new trade badge?
> ...



First of all this is not a recruiting question and your questions should be addressed through the BPSO.  You will only bypass IAP/BOTP is you have your ILQ(SLC) and if so you will required to attend a Officer Indoc Course and if that is not available then you will do a BOTP.  So at the end of the day you will be doing a BOTP.  You will be subsidized for the amount of time that is required to complete a degree that is acceptable to your chosen occupation and I hope that you have a considerable amount of university level courses completed already or you will not get accepted.  For the rest of your queries go through the BPSO or post your questions in the UTPNCM threads.


----------



## devilins (6 Aug 2006)

Thanks for the answers, as to the UTPNCM threads I was unaware that there was one here for that so I chose the closest thread possible that I could find as this is my second time posting.  As for asking the BPSO she is a very busy individual these days and I'd rather not bother her with petty details that can be answered on a message board such as this.  I'm sure all of this information will filter to me in good time, it's just nice to have a heads up.  I have the basic requirements to be accepted and I should have no problems.  In the past few years they have not even been able to meet there minimum quota, plus selection is not only based on ones education, but also on ones performance.  I'll post anymore enquiries to the UTPNCM thread thanks.


----------



## Quag (20 Aug 2006)

To my knowledge, you will wear the Cornflake, if you are changing trades.

I remember the Sgt. Maj. even saying that if you are at CFLRS, you wear the cornflake regardless of past training or experience.

Regardless, many people still wore their trade badge, some got severely jacked up (and I head of one getting charged in a sister platoon), some got away with it.

*subject to correction*

Quag


----------



## tasop_999 (9 Sep 2006)

When I did the UT transition last year, there was a huge debate as to what I wear on my hat.  This is the only useful piece of advice I can offer, buy two berets.  That way you are covered, plus you have the nice soft liner in it for when you get to St-Jean and they tell you that everyone should have a liner in their beret. :


----------

